# Что же все таки делать если поставили этот гадкий диагноз



## ОЛичка (31 Дек 2010)

Примерно 4 года назад мне поставили диагноз - синдром Шейермана-Мау. К сожалению там где я живу, нормальных врачей нет, а соответственно чем это лечить, какие нагрузки можно выполнять и вообще, чем грозит этот диагноз если ничего не делать, а просто глотать обезбаливающее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2010)

Так что у вас болит? 
И конечно, снимки!


----------

